# Game 44: Minnesota Timberwolves @ San Antonio Spurs



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* January 28th, 2006 - 7:30 PM (Central Time)*
 *Minnesota Timberwolves (19-21)* @ *San Antonio Spurs (33-10)*  


*Projected Starting Lineup: *










PG - Marko Jaric (10.3 PPG - 5.3 APG - 3.4 RPG) 
SG - Trenton Hassell (9.0 PPG - 2.4 APG - 2.3 RPG)
SF - Ricky Davis (19.7 PPG - 5.3 APG - 4.5 RPG)
PF - Kevin Garnett (22.2 PPG - 11.3 RPG - 4.7 APG)
C - Eddie Griffin (5.5 PPG - 6.3 RPG - 2.4 BLK)

*Reserves:*

C - Mark Blount (12.4 PPG - 4.2 RPG)
PG - Troy Hudson (10.5 PPG - 3.1 APG)
PG - Marcus Banks (5.5 PPG - 1.8 APG)
SG - Rashad Mccants (4.9 PPG - 1.4 RPG)
PG - Anthony Carter (3.1 PPG - 1.6 APG)
SG - Richie Frahm (2.9 PPG - 1.0 RPG)
G/F - Ronald Dupree (2.2 PPG - 1.3 RPG)





*Projected Starting Lineup: *










PG - Tony Parker (19.2 PPG - 5.8 APG - 3.9 RPG)
SG - Brent Barry (5.4 PPG - 1.9 RPG - 1.4 APG) 
SF - Bruce Bowen (7.4 PPG - 3.7 RPG - 1.6 APG)
PF - Tim Duncan (20.0 PPG - 11.4 RPG - 2.1 BLK)
C - Rasho Nesterovic (5.3 PPG - 4.2 RPG - 1.2 BLK)

*Reserves:*

G/F - Michael Finley (9.9 PPG - 3.6 RPG)
PG - Nick Van Exel (5.6 PPG - 1.8 APG)
C - Nazr Mohammed (4.6 PPG - 4.0 RPG)
PG - Beno Udrih (3.0 PPG - 1.5 APG)
F/C - Fabricio Oberto (2.3 PPG - 2.1 RPG)
*SG - Manu Ginobili (15.4 PPG - 3.9 RPG - 3.2 APG)
*F/C - Robert Horry (5.3 PPG - 3.9 RPG)


Minnesota just traded away Wally and some others to the Celtics for Ricky Davis and some others, so I'm interested to see how they look against us. There's a chance Manu and Horry could play, but I wouldn't count on it. Minny has struggled badly on the road this season, and they play in Houston tonight before coming to SA tomorrow, so they may be a little sluggish. Hopefully the bench continues to play with fire, because with Duncan and Parker on slumps everyone is going to have to step up.


----------



## TMTTRIO (Mar 10, 2005)

Good News. It looks like Robert, Manu, and Tim are all going to play tommorow :clap: although I wish Manu would take it easy for another two games. I don't want him to reinjure himself.




> Spurs brace for new-look Minnesota
> 
> Web Posted: 01/28/2006 12:00 AM CST
> Johnny Ludden
> ...


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

you beat me to it lol heres the link http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/...s/MYSA012806.1C.BKNspurs.wolves.22232450.html


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

The Roc Soild Plan To Beat The Wolves
offensive rebounds- with there front court avg. 18 reb. by them selves we have to crash the boards

shot selection-now that we have every body back its going to be intresting to see how our offense flows

our defense on davis-he went off for 26 pts last night against the rox so bruce will have his hands full

x factor-manu

My prediction is
Wolves 99
Spurs 95

im hoping im wrong but i just dont see our luck going this way, we would be winner of 3 straight and with the return of several players and lots of energy leaving for our road trip.
Let my just add detriot is playing on a diffrent level then any other team in the nba. the pistons are head and feat better then us right now.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I love your avatar TheRoc :biggrin: I also like how Koko managed to get this thread up even a day earlier. Are things gettin easier for ya, Koko? Or did you just manage to find a little extra time yesterday?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

let me just say ill be here for the game if anyone wants to join me


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> let me just say ill be here for the game if anyone wants to join me


I'm in


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> I'm in


good ill have some one to talk to lol i think one day this summer or spring break me texan ez koko ect should all meet somewhere or a game or something


----------



## Cloud786 (Mar 18, 2005)

I'll be here durin' the game.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i might be 20 mins late or so


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

im here almost game time


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Spurs are my 3rd favorite team...but Imrooting against em tonight just so the Mavs can grab 1st place...


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

manussss playn


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

duncans playing great, doesnt seem hurt


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Got sidetracked for a second but I'm here now. How we been doin Roc?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Got sidetracked for a second but I'm here now. How we been doin Roc?


our defense seems to be lacking but duncan looks great


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Just saw a new TD/H-E-B commercial. a Little kid asked tim "You're a Giant! Do you eat people?" And Tim told her "Only if they're wearing the wrong jersey" Classic :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Just saw a new TD/H-E-B commercial. a Little kid asked tim "You're a Giant! Do you ear people?" And Tim told her "Only if they're wearing the wrong jersey" Classic :biggrin:


lol man i wish i could o saw


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

man duncan lookss great


----------



## Cloud786 (Mar 18, 2005)

Tim scores again, looking very good.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

It's as soon as EZ watches the game that the spurs start playen huh? :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

good our d seems to be getting better


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Tp for a top 10 play.....man our free throw shooting sucks


----------



## Cloud786 (Mar 18, 2005)

18 to 19, spurs up after 1st quarter


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

overall we could have done better but we finished strong. we should play better in the 2nd
spurs 19
wolves 18


----------



## Cloud786 (Mar 18, 2005)

I want Tim back in the game man, he looks aggressive.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Cloud786 said:


> I want Tim back in the game man, he looks aggressive.


i guess he saw my avatar lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> i guess he saw my avatar lol


Somehow, I highly doubt that


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Wow these avatars are getting confusing. I keep seein Cloud's posts and wondering "when the hell did I write this?"


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

lmao ez you need to become a supporting member


----------



## Cloud786 (Mar 18, 2005)

I want my own avatar!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Cloud786 said:


> I want my own avatar!


got 10 bucks lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> lmao ez you need to become a supporting member


I don't got a credit card! Maybe I'll win Koko's thingamajig this year though :biggrin:

And don't laugh at me either, you thought cloud was me in that other thread.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Tim Duncan!!!!!! is just amazing tonight


----------



## Cloud786 (Mar 18, 2005)

Timmy!!!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> I don't got a credit card! Maybe I'll win Koko's thingamajig this year though :biggrin:
> 
> And don't laugh at me either, you thought cloud was me in that other thread.


ask you parents if they have pay pal, mine did and i gave my dad like 20 bucs and he did it


----------



## Cloud786 (Mar 18, 2005)

Ill take a new avatar for free


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> ask you parents if they have pay pal, mine did and i gave my dad like 20 bucs and he did it


I already know they don't and they wouldn't want me buying anything like this anyways. I'll just have to wait a couple of years...If I even go to this site then.


----------



## Cloud786 (Mar 18, 2005)

Damn turnovers


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> I already know they don't and they wouldn't want me buying anything like this anyways. I'll just have to wait a couple of years...If I even go to this site then.


u better :curse:


----------



## Cloud786 (Mar 18, 2005)

Half-Time

Spurs 47
Wolves 42


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> u better :curse:


Is that a threat?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Is that a threat?


if i wasnt a mod :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

duncan looks mean tonight


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

plz no mask cursing or insults to other posters or fan base of teams


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

rashos getting abused


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TiMVP2 said:


> I Am Here Biitch Dont Yall ****ing Muther****ers Forget About Me In This **** Yall *****es Better ****ing Recognize B4 Ur *** Gets All ****ing Kicked And **** So That Mutha ****ing Spurs Up Muther****ing 52-46 *****


 It was pretty fun until you showed up with your bad grammar and cussing and what not :dead: 


TheRoc5 said:


> if i wasnt a mod :biggrin:


Then be a mod and fix that mess up there :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

does anybody get why avery gets to coach the allstar game?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

getting close
spurs 66
wolves 60


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> does anybody get why avery gets to coach the allstar game?


A coach can't coach an AS team twice in a row.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> A coach can't coach an AS team twice in a row.


ok i was thinking that but wasnt for sure thanks


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

time out
spurs up by 7


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> ok i was thinking that but wasnt for sure thanks


I didn't know it either until a couple of months ago when another guy posted it.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

duncan really is the best player when healthy


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs need to win this game by 8, so far they're up by 10 with the ball :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

tony parker with 25pts and 4 assits
back to back tear drops from tony and manu


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Manu sinks a three! Spurs up 13 with 3:51 left!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Spurs need to win this game by 8, so far they're up by 10 with the ball :biggrin:


manu 4 3!!!!!!!!!! now there up by 13


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Bowen for 3! Spurs up 15 with a 10-0 run!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Spurs Win!
Spurs 102
Wolves 88


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> Spurs Win!
> Spurs 102
> Wolves 88


and EZ gets 50,000 points! 

Banana Dance! :banana: 

Almost forgot about those :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Tim Duncan had 28pts 16 and just dominated
parker had 25pts 5 ***.
manu came back with 14pts 
not bad but our bench wasnt as great as it should have been but still soild
Its going to be intresting to see how were gonna do in our rodeo road trip but we have lots of energy behind us


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Well great game thread guys very soild. havent had one of these in a while.



i hope this game is a sign that the spurs are back


----------



## TMTTRIO (Mar 10, 2005)

I just got back from the game. Great win tonight. Timmy was great and didn't look hurt. He showed why he's still the MVP. Tony was awesome as he usually has been all season. Manu still looks hurt. He was still really limping around a lot the whole night but he came up big in the 4th quarter like he usually does. Hopefully he continues to get better.


----------



## Trainwreck2100 (Jan 21, 2006)

cakewalk


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Tim Duncan did seem to play with some extra fire in this game, good to see. 


Good effort all around. I think when Duncan plays hard the rest of the team kind of follows along, so he needs to keep playing aggressive.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ezealen said:


> Are things gettin easier for ya, Koko? Or did you just manage to find a little extra time yesterday?



Thursday is the only day that I have off during this semester, so I can make game threads in advance on that day. It's really the weekend games I have problems with, because I've been staying at her house that has a dialup connection so I don't even bother trying to get on the Internet.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

staying at her house are we? naughty naught :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> staying at her house are we? naughty naught :biggrin:



You shouldn't be having those thoughts at 16 years old....


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Thursday is the only day that I have off during this semester, so I can make game threads in advance on that day. It's really the weekend games I have problems with, because I've been staying at her house that has a dialup connection so I don't even bother trying to get on the Internet.


Gotcha. EZ and Roc can take over the weekend games if ya like.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> You shouldn't be having those thoughts at 16 years old....


17 on sat :biggrin: i think thats old enough


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Gotcha. EZ and Roc can take over the weekend games if ya like.


yep no doubt we can now that spurs are in midseason form so are there posters


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> yep no doubt we can now that spurs are in midseason form so are there posters


I'm not middle aged!!!...wait that's not what you meant was it?


----------

